# The new 640d



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The way I look at it is so long as people are willing to just buy a gasser from the same brand then does not seem like it encourages the brand to bring over other diesel models. Now if BMW is losing sells to the S350 Bluetec and the E350 Bluetec because they are not offering 5/7 series diesel cars here then that seems like it would be a good shove to them to bring them over. I still have a sour taste in my mouth for BMW but I know if one of these bigger diesels were brought over that I'd have a hard time not considering it. Although some of these recent posts on here about engine replacements, top end replacements and transmission failures is worrying me a bit.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

I want this engine in a 3 series or 5 series!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I figured it was the same basic engine as what the 335d has or the next evolution of it perhaps.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

rmorin49 said:


> I'm hoping Audi will see the light and offer a diesel in the A6.


It's coming. Late this year or early '13 with the launch of the 3.0TDI A6, A8, and Q5.

Soon enough, Audi will have a TDI A3, A6, A8, Q5, Q7. And BMW will only have the X5d. Mercedes will have GLK, C Class, S, E, ML, GL diesels. BMW needs to get off their ass and match the competition.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> I have a feeling it will be lacking just like their other stateside TDI cars. Lacking in comparisons to how well the diesels work out in the BMW cars here. Isn't the TDI engine that Porsche took from Audi still at less power levels than our cars and a single turbo which implies drastic differences in power delivery? And from what I recall Porsche improved the power on it when they got it.


The single turbo 3.0TDI unit has reached its end of life and will soon be replaced with a new 3.0TDI, which just came out in Europe in the new A6. Audi is waiting for the next-gen Q7 (coming out soon) to introduce it to the US market. I think it has closer to 300hp and over 450 lb/ft, just like the 40d N57 engine.

An A6 3.0TDI Quattro with that kind of power sounds super tempting


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

You sure Mercedes will have the GLK and C? I remember reading they were coming but seemed almost like that news died off.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

AutoUnion said:


> The single turbo 3.0TDI unit has reached its end of life and will soon be replaced with a new 3.0TDI, which just came out in Europe in the new A6. Audi is waiting for the next-gen Q7 (coming out soon) to introduce it to the US market. I think it has closer to 300hp and over 450 lb/ft, just like the 40d N57 engine.
> 
> An A6 3.0TDI Quattro with that kind of power sounds super tempting


For me it is a combination of peak power and how the power is delivered. I am more and more not liking how single turbo diesels, even with same fancy variable vaned turbos, end up delivering their power for normal driving. So would be curious if they ended up sticking with a single turbo or not.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> For me it is a combination of peak power and how the power is delivered. I am more and more not liking how single turbo diesels, even with same fancy variable vaned turbos, end up delivering their power for normal driving. So would be curious if they ended up sticking with a single turbo or not.


I agree. The single-turbo Audi/MB units are not as good as BMW's twin-turbo units. There is much more lag involved. And what I've noticed is that the BMW unit likes to rev higher, compared to the MB/Audi ones, who want to cruise.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> You sure Mercedes will have the GLK and C? I remember reading they were coming but seemed almost like that news died off.


Yeah, it's coming. 4 cylinder Blutec engines are going into both. Dealers have already gotten a little info about it and I remember reading on MBworld, that techs or dealer personal have gotten official documentation from MB about training and such.

BMW needs to get off their ass and offer a diesel X3 and F30 now because the TDI A4 and Q5 are forthcoming too.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

AutoUnion said:


> Yeah, it's coming. 4 cylinder Blutec engines are going into both. Dealers have already gotten a little info about it and I remember reading on MBworld, that techs or dealer personal have gotten official documentation from MB about training and such.


Strange because I actually brought it up with an MB Fleet sale guy that I know and it seemed like the C and GLK were not coming. Either that or facing some really big delays. I seem to recall reading years ago that they would be here by 2010, just did a quick search and saw minimal mentionings of 2012. I had not put a lot of high hopes into them though because find the interior space of the GLK to be lacking compared to it's competition and the C I find a little pricey for what it is.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't know about you all, but I'm taking all this rumor with a grain of salt. The latest is Porsche Cayenne Diesel Coming To America In 2012.

Link> http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2012/01/porsche-cayenne-diesel-coming-to-america-in-2012/


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

bayoucity said:


> I don't know about you all, but I'm taking all this rumor with a grain of salt. The latest is Porsche Cayenne Diesel Coming To America In 2012.
> 
> Link> http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2012/01/porsche-cayenne-diesel-coming-to-america-in-2012/


Yup, this is coming, with the new 3.0TDI engine.

Mike from Autoblog confirmed it in the E70 section


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

After so many diesel cars being announced to be coming and a number of them never coming, I am trying to remain in the mode of I will believe it when I see it actually happen. I do still wish the TDI Panamera would come over but that pretty much never was said would be coming over so not like I have high hopes for my wish coming true.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> After so many diesel cars being announced to be coming and a number of them never coming, I am trying to remain in the mode of I will believe it when I see it actually happen. I do still wish the TDI Panamera would come over but that pretty much never was said would be coming over so not like I have high hopes for my wish coming true.


Yeah, honestly, I'll believe it when I see it, but I have noticed the Germans have kept up their word on bringing diesels back.

If anything, it was the Asians who have ducked out. For example, Subaru (Outback/Leagacy), Toyota (Tundra/Sequoia), Nissan (Maxima), Honda (Accord), and Acura (TSX)

All said they were coming, and they never actually came.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

AutoUnion said:


> Yeah, honestly, I'll believe it when I see it, but I have noticed the Germans have kept up their word on bringing diesels back.
> 
> If anything, it was the Asians who have ducked out. For example, Subaru (Outback/Leagacy), Toyota (Tundra/Sequoia), Nissan (Maxima), Honda (Accord), and Acura (TSX)
> 
> All said they were coming, and they never actually came.


Does that mean Mercedes is in fact going to bring an AMG Diesel? They announced years ago the development of a new "Super Hammer". Yet those announcements came and then no new news ever surfaced about it. But I do agree that the Germans do seem to stand behind their word far better than the Asians since I do not think a single Asian diesel made it over in the past decade or so of announcements.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> Does that mean Mercedes is in fact going to bring an AMG Diesel? They announced years ago the development of a new "Super Hammer". Yet those announcements came and then no new news ever surfaced about it.


I totally forgot about the Super Hammer (http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArticle/Mercedes-Benz-Concepts/236022/). They announced it back in '08. I doubt that it will come to the US market though, just like the new "M" diesels probably won't. Maybe they're just waiting for BMW to make the first move since the X6Md and M550xd are around the corner with teasers already up.



> But I do agree that the Germans do seem to stand behind their word far better than the Asians since I do not think a single Asian diesel made it over in the past decade or so of announcements.


Yup. No asian diesels yet. Just blowing smoke.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

AutoUnion said:


> I totally forgot about the Super Hammer (http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArticle/Mercedes-Benz-Concepts/236022/). They announced it back in '08. I doubt that it will come to the US market though, just like the new "M" diesels probably won't. Maybe they're just waiting for BMW to make the first move since the X6Md and M550xd are around the corner with teasers already up.


I found this earlier and sounds like no AMG diesel anywhere ... http://www.autoblog.com/2010/11/19/mercedes-benz-considering-cls63-amg-shooting-brake-diesel-amgs/


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> I found this earlier and sounds like no AMG diesel anywhere ... http://www.autoblog.com/2010/11/19/mercedes-benz-considering-cls63-amg-shooting-brake-diesel-amgs/




Guess we have to leave it to BMW with their M diesels and Audi has been rumored to put diesels in their RS line.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

It is hard to believe Jeep is coming onboard. Here is the latest rumour :

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/20...okee-to-get-diesel-in-2013-1100-jobs-created/


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Jeep did it not all that long ago with the Liberty and Cherokee. For some reason I thought neither were a success. So I too have been surprised to see the recent news about Jeep.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Here in Puerto Rico the VW STEALERSHIP would not budge with me, I wanted to order a VW or better said wait for a car to show up with some of my specs, since VW DOES not believe in building your OWN cars. They wanted to charge me somewhat over $10k in taxes. I told 'em no way Jose its 30%(thats what we pay of taxes,ok) out MSRP US mainland, they would throw it out and say WE make our on MSRP(they can do that, I called VWA and they told me the STEALERSHIP can put their own MSRP). Anyway, I then decided F it Im going BMW and I DONT REGRET IT!!!!!!! VW is a good car I used to own one, for it was an 82 4 door Rabbit in which we installed a GTI engine with a Jetta Tranny, Yep it ran like a baby and gave 25mpg.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Latest news was just a tease about M550D, MX650D.:bawling:

"We've confirmed at the 2012 NAIAS however, that this model will not be seeing North American shores, which likely rules out the M550d as well."


----------

